# choosing the best hunting taper



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello
I have such a problem with choosing the right taper, I have quite a lot of green gzk .76, I intend to hunt with 10 mm lead or smaller than 9.5 mm stall, .38 lead my physical conditions do not allow for larger ammunition and 10 mm lead from this what I was looking for has good ballistic properties for hunters, so I will stay with it. My problem is how to choose a taper so that it does not lack power during hunting, I can afford more aggressive tapers if they give me more energy and lower towing at the expense of durability, is the 25-20 taper good? or maybe 25-18? which will be better? My draw length is 76 cm,
the biggest animal I will hunt is a pheasant
cheers


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Every slingshot hunter on the forum has a favorite set up for hunting, and there are many differences. The important thing is that the hunter is confident in the set up, and confident he can use this set up to hit the game and kill it humanely.

You need to shoot the ammo and tapers you mention so you can see the results. I suspect that you will not be able to tell the difference between the tapers by looking at the damage to a steel can. But you might prefer shooting one or the other.

No one on the forum can tell which will shoot better in your hands.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I use a .7 simple shot black latex with a 25x13mm taper and it works great with my 7/16 inch steel ammo for hunting. Thicker bands or wider tapers do not always equal faster speeds. I did many tests and found that this taper for me works perfect. Anything bigger does not increase speed only increase the pull weight. I also use .6 simple shot black and 30x15 Taper and it works just about the same as the point .7 25x13.

Hope that helps a little bit.

Cheers


----------



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

ok thanks for the comprehensive answer, I understand that everyone has their favorite tapers, but I was more concerned not to shoot something that does not make sense and it will definitely not work,
OK, I cut the gzk at the beginning .76 23-18 I hope it will work well with 10 mm lead


----------



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> I use a .7 simple shot black latex with a 25x13mm taper and it works great with my 7/16 inch steel ammo for hunting. Thicker bands or wider tapers do not always equal faster speeds. I did many tests and found that this taper for me works perfect. Anything bigger does not increase speed only increase the pull weight. I also use .6 simple shot black and 30x15 Taper and it works just about the same as the point .7 25x13.
> Hope that helps a little bit.
> Cheers


Thanks for the practical advice, I can see that you use aggressive tapers, as with their durability, the next band by me will also be 25 -15
cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes I was a use aggressive tapers for a lighter pull weight. I only use these bands for hunting and I keep them in an airtight cool and dark place when not using them. I ordinarily shoot ¼" steel and 5/16" steel for Spinners and targets.

Cheers


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I use a 22-16 taper and it's the best balance I've found between speed, longevity, and power for short draw

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I use gZK green .76 25/13 tapers for 7/16 steel and 10 mm lead. In the summer I shoot the same tapers with .64


----------



## Homepeixe2 (Mar 31, 2021)

I use that 25/20 taper from Sheshou band 8 and it is very effective with both 10mm steel and 10mm lead. For pieces like Wood Pigeons or Pheasants it does the same. It depends a lot on each one and the custom and but can knock down and kill any piece of that size. Taste is in variety


----------



## thomson (23 d ago)

Hi there, I am usually hunting with 25-20 taper. It is just perfect for me. However, I think it is individual, and you can't predict if for someone it is right, then for the other one will be as well. For example, a friend uses only the 25-18 good, which I can't use. It might seem nonsense as the difference is not that much, but believe me, it is felt when you know that this one suits you the most and is much easier for you to hunt with it. By the way, I am also searching for a new one as I have gifted mine to my brother. I ordered it from a place, and I can't wait for it to come. They also have Brownells Promo Codes and much more. It is a great place.


----------

